# Pegram, TN - 6 yo F, good with dogs!



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Six yo OTI - said to be good with dogs and children. Time is up early next week.

Contact:
Cheatham County Animal Control Shelter 
Pegram, TN
[email protected]
Phone: (615) 792-3647


dd


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

BuMp


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump... her time is up


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

ooh pretty girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

back to page 1


----------

